# Hopper - S207 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## tim1970 (Nov 13, 2006)

I noticed that I had version S207 this morning on both my hoppers. Does anyone have any information as to what fixes are in this release?

Thanks

Tim


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

What version is on the Joeys?


----------



## tim1970 (Nov 13, 2006)

S259 zadh 4/4/2012, 1:59am


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps you got it by accident or by special targeting, no such version is spooling now.


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

I too have S207 on Hopper and S259 on Joey from this morning


----------



## bardobeing (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone else? Seems to have fixed the timer limit issue. I haven't noticed anything else yet.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

Got it. No joy on the EHD issue.

Scott


----------



## steff3 (Jun 12, 2006)

Got it as well......


----------



## treecastle (Dec 5, 2005)

Still S2.04 here, but maybe tonight.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Threads merged, renamed, and stickied._


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's partial release, only for narrow group [350 total] of 813/110, you'll need good signal on 129W tp21 for DL it.


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

Hummm...maybe my email to the CEO had something to do with it. I have been playing phone tag with the executive offices.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

wtrjock said:


> Hummm...maybe my email to the CEO had something to do with it. I have been playing phone tag with the executive offices.


Is that mean your h2k got S2.07 too ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> It's partial release, only for narrow group [350 total] of 813/110, you'll need good signal on 129W tp21 for DL it.


I have it and only have Eastern Arc connected to the Hopper.
(S207 4/4/2012, 3:29AM and S259 4/4/2012 4:23am)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> I have it and only have Eastern Arc connected to the Hopper.
> (S207 4/4/12, 3:29AM and S259)


You got it from EA sat, what is not 61.5W for sure. Anyway, the list is short of 350 boxes, h2k. Also, a list of J is limited too.

That's why it's spooling from 'backyard' tp and not on major tpns: 119:19 and 61.5:29

Here is the info what help you find what sat/tpn is spooling the version for EA:


Name	Sat	TP	Arc	Number	TID
DNL	61.5	29	EA	36863	129
DNL1	61.5	29	EA	36849	129
DNL10	61.5	29	EA	36854	129
DNL3	61.5	29	EA	36859	129
DNL6	61.5	29	EA	36857	129
DNL7	61.5	29	EA	36855	129
DNL8	61.5	29	EA	36850	129
DNL9	61.5	29	EA	36851	129
DNL10	72.7	3	EA	36854	903
DNL11	72.7	3	EA	36852	903
DNL12	72.7	3	EA	36853	903
DNL10	77	28	EA	36854	828
DNL11	77	28	EA	36852	828
DNL12	77	28	EA	36853	828
DNL8	77	28	EA	36850	828
DNL9	77	28	EA	36851	828
DNL11	110	13	WA	36852	213
DNL	110	21	WA	36863	221
DNL1	110	21	WA	36849	221
DNL10	110	21	WA	36854	221
DNL3	110	21	WA	36859	221
DNL6	110	21	WA	36857	221
DNL7	110	21	WA	36855	221
DNL11	118.7	4	WA	36852	704
DNL	119	19	WA	36863	19
DNL1	119	19	WA	36849	19
DNL10	119	19	WA	36854	19
DNL11	119	19	WA	36852	19
DNL12	119	19	WA	36853	19
DNL3	119	19	WA	36859	19
DNL6	119	19	WA	36857	19
DNL7	119	19	WA	36855	19
DNL8	119	19	WA	36850	19
DNL9	119	19	WA	36851	19
DNL	121	21	WA	36863	521
DNL10	121	21	WA	36854	521
DNL11	121	21	WA	36852	521
DNL3	121	21	WA	36859	521
DNL6	121	21	WA	36857	521
DNL7	121	21	WA	36855	521
DNL	129	21	WA	36863	421
DNL12	129	21	WA	36853	421
DNL3	129	21	WA	36859	421
DNL7	129	21	WA	36855	421
DNL9	129	21	WA	36851	421
DNL11	129	30	WA	36852	430
Total:46 'channels', 9 tpns, 8 sats.


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't have it. Still on s204


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

None of the 8 bugs I first found in 2.03 have been fixed in 2.07.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

mdavej said:


> None of the 8 bugs I first found in 2.03 have been fixed in 2.07.


Perhaps you missed them fixed in S2.06  ?


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Perhaps you missed them fixed in S2.06  ?


You'd think they would have consulted me before removing all those fixes from the last version :grin:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

mdavej said:


> You'd think they would have consulted me before removing all those fixes from the last version :grin:


Perhaps it was unfortunate for you miss participating in testing S2.06 .


----------



## bobiii (Dec 23, 2003)

I got it. When I tried to use the home networking on my Joeys (3) I get a message box that says that to use home networking I need to use a HIC or have a direct connection to my network. I got a HIC and it started working. I am having a problem in that I can watch video on my joeys but for some reason when I try to play music I get no sound. The music is progressing per the timer bar but no sound.


----------



## rpotts (Feb 7, 2003)

Seems stable. 

Still get error first time playing off EHD, but works second time - no big deal.

Sometimes Delete of a recorded show does not work. it takes the delete command, but it stays in the DVR list. I've had that bug on 2.04, and still there on 2.07.


----------



## dunkonu23 (Sep 11, 2006)

I wish they'd allow us to choose update time. My wife even noticed it this AM. Both Hoppers at the same time. She comes out, "Can't we change the update time? Before it was 3am." Oh, well. 

Scott


----------



## bobiii (Dec 23, 2003)

I have S207 and I think I found a bug with closed captioning. In TV live mode closed captioning works. When I try to playback a dvr recorded program, I can't get closed captioning working. Has any body else noticed this?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

bobiii said:


> I have S207 and I think I found a bug with closed captioning. In TV live mode closed captioning works. When I try to playback a dvr recorded program, I can't get closed captioning working. Has any body else noticed this?


Try hitting the back button once or twice and seeing if it restarts the captioning. I've noticed on a few captioned shows losing the captioning when I paused and I've been able to wake it up by hitting the back button.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

bobiii said:


> I got it. When I tried to use the home networking on my Joeys (3) I get a message box that says that to use home networking I need to use a HIC or have a direct connection to my network. I got a HIC and it started working. I am having a problem in that I can watch video on my joeys but for some reason when I try to play music I get no sound. The music is progressing per the timer bar but no sound.


Same problem and my Joeys are connected via ethernet.


----------



## js0873 (Apr 18, 2005)

James Long said:


> Try hitting the back button once or twice and seeing if it restarts the captioning. I've noticed on a few captioned shows losing the captioning when I paused and I've been able to wake it up by hitting the back button.


I had the same problem on a recorded program. I played with rewinding and the back button and it generally would reappear at some point, but it's definitely a bug. I think as long as you have it and don't alter the playback (pause, rw, or ff) it stays, but otherwise it's subject to going away.


----------



## rgranberry (Mar 29, 2012)

That CC problem has been around a long time. Did it on my 622s for years.


----------



## TD22057 (May 24, 2007)

I have S2.07 (west coast, Hopper installed last Thursday) and am running into several bugs.

- Watching live TV last night and pressed pause - sometimes nothing happens (most times it works fine). Rewind doesn't work either. There is no buffer even though it's been on that channel for 30 min. After playing around in the guide and menu, pause started working again but there was still no buffer. 

- Complete black screen freeze up trying to launch the guide. Had to reset.

- Some recordings won't play. They show the current location at the end of the recording no matter what, rewind doesn't work, start over doesn't work, etc.

- Guide will not remember what channel list I'm using. Configured a custom channel list and the guide is always back on My Channels after some amount of time (not sure how long before this happens).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TD22057 said:


> I have S2.07 (west coast, Hopper installed last Thursday) and am running into several bugs.
> 
> - Watching live TV last night and pressed pause - sometimes nothing happens (most times it works fine). Rewind doesn't work either. There is no buffer even though it's been on that channel for 30 min. After playing around in the guide and menu, pause started working again but there was still no buffer.
> 
> ...


All, but last issue, pointing to hard drive and its file system - I would run HDD diags, if internal xfschk not kicking after each reboot.


----------



## TD22057 (May 24, 2007)

P Smith said:


> All, but last issue, pointing to hard drive and its file system - I would run HDD diags, if internal xfschk not kicking after each reboot.


Where are the HDD diagnostics? Settings->Diagnostics doesn't seem to have anything there. And I don't see anything like a low level drive check on reboot so how should I access fschk output?


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

S207 installed Friday morning, since then NO PTAT recordings have been made at all despite DVR acting like it is recording them but none show up in PTAT Recordings nor do the recordings show up in user space for those I have timers for that are on major networks in primetime. THIS IS VERY BAD! I had zero problems with PTAT recordings before I received S207!!!!


----------



## strikes2k (Dec 10, 2008)

WynsWrld98 said:


> S207 installed Friday morning, since then NO PTAT recordings have been made at all despite DVR acting like it is recording them but none show up in PTAT Recordings nor do the recordings show up in user space for those I have timers for that are on major networks in primetime. THIS IS VERY BAD! I had zero problems with PTAT recordings before I received S207!!!!


I've had 207 since Friday as well. Had turned off PTAT for the weekend as there's nothing we need on Friday or Saturday from it. Re-enabled it for Sunday and just checked and it recorded the PTAT stuff tonight. Maybe you should try a reset, or disabling/enabling it again as I did?


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

strikes2k said:


> I've had 207 since Friday as well. Had turned off PTAT for the weekend as there's nothing we need on Friday or Saturday from it. Re-enabled it for Sunday and just checked and it recorded the PTAT stuff tonight. Maybe you should try a reset, or disabling/enabling it again as I did?


Thanks. I rebooted it tonight after primetime was over when I noticed nothing new had recorded from PTAT. If I still don't get any tomorrow night perhaps next step is to turn off PTAT then back on.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

TD22057 said:


> Where are the HDD diagnostics? Settings->Diagnostics doesn't seem to have anything there. And I don't see anything like a low level drive check on reboot so how should I access fschk output?


I don't have the box, thought it has it, perhaps hidden somewhere. If not, then external program should be used - I hope a cover could be popped up and using long SATA cable...


----------



## Grampa67 (Mar 14, 2005)

James Long said:


> Try hitting the back button once or twice and seeing if it restarts the captioning. I've noticed on a few captioned shows losing the captioning when I paused and I've been able to wake it up by hitting the back button.


Does the CC work better that the older dvr's I have found that cc is really bad on my 722.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Grampa67 said:


> Does the CC work better that the older dvr's I have found that cc is really bad on my 722.


CC seems to be more constantly there than on my 622.


----------



## rgranberry (Mar 29, 2012)

Bugs:

Theme search for "sports:racing" returns nothing because Tribune guide uses the theme/sub-theme "autoracing" for NASCAR, F1, Indy Car; "Horse" for horse racing; "motorcycle racing" and "bicycle racing".
Workaround for me was "sports:all sports:live sports" , then alpha sort results to find F1, Indycar and NASCAR.

If all 3 tuners are recording AND you play a prerecorded show (call it "SHOW A"), when you are done with "Show A" and hit STOP, DELETE does not work correctly. The Hopper does not switch the view to one one the three tuners to show a live picture. It still shows the stopped "Show A" and the icopn in "my recording" shows green arrow and no delete option. Other things think "Show A" is gone since it is not in the "Edit All" list or the transfer to external list. 
Workaround : Press "Live", then red button to get TV status and select one of the tuners to get a live running picture. Now icon in "my recording" has no green arrow and has "delete" in its menu.


Would be nice to have:

A way to delete search history entries.

A way to mark Show icons in PTAT area as "WATCHED". With a minimum of 96 icons, it can get confusing.
In addition, depending on how you watch the stream for a channel, the "% watched is not correct". The only way to get "% Watched" to show 100% is stop each program before it rolls into next program and then do "Start Over" on next program. This defeats one of the best things about PTAT , i.e. the ability to watch all the shows all the way through without missing anything, especially for the PT channels that don't follow any set start and end times. (Of course, this not really practical in a multiuser environment. I was just thinking of my situation, where I'm the only user.)

For PTAT: record date, time and channel displayed, preferablly on the icon or at least in the banner description.


Overall, I love my Hopper. PTAT was a great idea (if I can just remeber what I've watched), 6 programs at once during primetime; really helps on nights like Sunday when every network and cable and premium channel have shows on. The PQ seems to be better than 622s. Like the UHF remote removing all that line-of-sight hassle. All the apps seem to work fine. No problem using the EHD from my 622. Transferred and played both ways, no problem. Haven't tried DLNA and don't have Sling. Menu system and speed of operation very good.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

rgranberry said:


> Default priority of lowest for new timers instead of highest. Reason: help minimize manual conflict resolutions. Some stations repeat their shows a lot, others not at all. If the ones that don't repeat could be kept at the top (high) priority, without getting shoved lower with every new timer, then they they will record and the shows with repeats will be assigned a different time automatically.


EVERY timer I have created always starts at the LOWEST priority.


----------



## rgranberry (Mar 29, 2012)

n0qcu said:


> EVERY timer I have created always starts at the LOWEST priority.


On the Hopper with S207?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

rgranberry said:


> Default priority of lowest for new timers instead of highest.


Menu - Settings - DVR Timer Defaults.
Can be set to highest or lowest priority.

When you set the timer you can scroll through the priority in the bottom box.



> For PTAT: record date, time and channel displayed, preferablly on the icon or at least in the banner description.


I see that in the banner description on my receiver.


----------



## rgranberry (Mar 29, 2012)

James Long said:


> Menu - Settings - DVR Timer Defaults.
> Can be set to highest or lowest priority.
> 
> When you set the timer you can scroll through the priority in the bottom box.
> ...


Thanks James. That's one menu item that I hadn't ben into. DOH !

On PTAT icon banner, with no folders, i see date, channel, but not time. With folders by network, banner shows length and origninal air date. And the icons on "my recordings" are completely different. Info displayed is variable depending on where you are. (lots of different people working on the software)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

rgranberry said:


> On PTAT icon banner, with no folders, i see date, channel, but not time. With folders by network, banner shows length and origninal air date. And the icons on "my recordings" are completely different. Info displayed is variable depending on where you are. (lots of different people working on the software)


In context when you are looking "by network" you know what channel the show was recorded on (your designated affiliate). Show name, episode title, length and original air date plus show genre and description.

Folders by title adds the channel (which was assumed "by network") and rating.

Folders by genre is weird at the folder level ... point to a genre and the episode title and information for the latest show in that genre are shown. But once the folder is opened everything is there except rating.

No folders is same info as "by title" (with rating) but no grouping.

I don't believe different people are working on the different viewing options ... they just show in different context.


----------



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

I reported this same problem over on support.dish.com ...

Playback of recorded programming is accelerated causing an hour long program to terminate after about 40 or 45 minutes. If I pause a program to get time remaining, resume playback for about 5 seconds, then pause again, the time remaining is 15 to 20 seconds less instead of the 5 seconds I would expect. This real time playback "dilation" doesn't seem to happen with saved PTAT programs, only with programs recorded with timers I have set up.


----------



## PDSchweitzer (Apr 17, 2012)

Is this update suppose to allow for 2 Hoppers to share content or has that update already happened?


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

PDSchweitzer said:


> Is this update suppose to allow for 2 Hoppers to share content or has that update already happened?


soon


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

domingos35 said:


> soon


no early then Summer ... what year ? who knows ...


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> no early then Summer ... what year ? who knows ...


"TV Everywhere".......the "Extender".....coming soon......4/10/2010


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

Anyone else getting very intermittent 1-2 second audio dropouts? I am getting this but they are very intermittent (1 or 2 times a show for a couple seconds each time) and are not related to either of my Hoppers or a single Joey. So far it can happen on any of them. This is not a huge problem since they are few and far between but I did not have this with any of my previous VIP DVR's at the same locations.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

I noticed 5 or 6 of the audio drop outs you describe during last nights airing of "The Voice" on my 722.


----------



## jdskycaster (Sep 1, 2008)

VDP07 said:


> I noticed 5 or 6 of the audio drop outs you describe during last nights airing of "The Voice" on my 722.


Thanks for reporting. That is when I noticed them last night as well.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Could someone check - what's new in today's 'silent' update ? Apps ?


----------



## broeddog (Sep 12, 2009)

It looks like Pandora, Facebook, Blackjack, and maybe Photo sharing.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

broeddog said:


> It looks like Pandora, Facebook, Blackjack, and maybe Photo sharing.


Anything remarkable ?


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Anything remarkable ?


There are reports of S208 going out Thursday at midnight to 5000 Hoppers, S260 to Joeys. Possibly to do with the EHD issues but who knows.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

broeddog said:


> It looks like Pandora, Facebook, Blackjack, and maybe Photo sharing.


Photo sharing was there before, but the others are new. Silently under S207.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

356B said:


> There are reports of S208 going out Thursday at midnight to 5000 Hoppers, S260 to Joeys. Possibly to do with the EHD issues but who knows.


Perhaps again will be pushed to 'backyard' spool - 129W ...


----------



## n-spring (Mar 6, 2007)

I discovered I had a zero length recording from Friday night. I checked the daily schedule from Friday. The timer fired and ended at the correct time, recording started and ended at the correct time, and yet, when trying to play back the recording, it ended immediately.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I had the oddest thing last night: the Joey was 'online' but not. I could view the guide, and change channels, but no video. Couldn't play from the DVR either. Had to reboot the Hopper to bring it back.


----------

